# Good play to buy parts online



## Enygma (Jan 12, 2003)

*Good place to buy parts online*

Anyone recommend any online parts dealers??

Preferably Canadian based, but US based that will ship to Canada is fine. (Cdn dollar is killer right now)


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

try nismo usa...for electronics, try crutchfield...
dont forget eBay


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i have bought alot of stuff of of optauto.com they are a good dealer and send stuff quick


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

an extremely good index of on-line auto wreckers ( and a part search ) is http://www.car-part.com/ . You can also search within canada. I found it very useful


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

ptuning.com is a good place....


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

avoid www.stillen.com


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

www.hpautoworks.com


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I buy from www.horsepowerfreaks.com all the time and have never had a problem at all.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

don't forget courtesy nissan and www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

ebay is the way to go


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

www.nopionline.com


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I think Nopi sucks


----------

